

Facebook should have stayed in Boston, & other quotable Startup School moments - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/10/31/facebook-should-have-stayed-in-boston-and-other-quotable-moments-from-y-combinators-startup-school/

======
_pius
He didn't say "Facebook should have stayed in Boston." Quite the opposite,
actually.

